# LCD Monitors don't affect Eyes ?



## rishitells (Feb 17, 2007)

My vendor told me that LCD monitors causes no problem with eyes and even 3 or 4 hours of movie, eyes remain comfortable? Some friends also told that.      

and i am really confused because i want to buy an LCD monitor. Can you tell me Truth??


----------



## subratabera (Feb 17, 2007)

AFAIK, the statement is true...Because CRT(Cathode Ray Tube) monitors emits harmful radiations which can surely harm your eyes but in LCD monitors there is no such emission...That's why it is better to opt for LCD than CRT monitors...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 17, 2007)

ask me who spent 12-14 hrs in front of CRT, now my eyes feel so relaxed since I got a 20" LCD.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2007)

What about Flat CRT monitor?


----------



## subratabera (Feb 17, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> What about Flat CRT monitor?


 Equally harmful...


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 17, 2007)

truth: the CRT monitor really causes fatigue...
whereas LCD's are easy on the eye...
i usually sit around 7-10 hours daily ..and when i work on my friends lcd
i feel some easyness on eyes..
for crt u can opt for a antiglare screen ...which will 
relieve u a little..like me.


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2007)

Both theoretically (radiation/flickering) and practically (out of experience), I feel LCDs are better for the eyes. Especially those with lower response times.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 17, 2007)

Its true.
I have a CRT
Now my eyesight is 6 from 4 within the past 5 yrs


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes lcd definately are eye friendly.If u use crt then also purchase a antiglare screen.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 17, 2007)

well I have LG 17 inches studioworks monitor. I m using it for the last 2 and a half years without any anti glare screen. I use computer for 6 hours daily on an average. My eyes feel the pain sometimes . The default settings of monitor is brightness 50 and contrast 100 , will reducing these values (to say brightness 25 and contrast 75) help ??? I have been told that my model has inbuilt anti glare screen , so it dont need any additional one , is it true ???


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 17, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> well I have LG 17 inches studioworks monitor. I m using it for the last 2 and a half years without any anti glare screen. I use computer for 6 hours daily on an average. My eyes feel the pain sometimes . The default settings of monitor is brightness 50 and contrast 100 , will reducing these values (to say brightness 25 and contrast 75) help ??? I have been told that my model has inbuilt anti glare screen , so it dont need any additional one , is it true ???


Even i have a LG studiaworks 15inch monitor. i was told that it has inbuilt antiglare screen. But i bought a antiglare screen separatly last yr.there less strain to my eyes now.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 17, 2007)

^^will reducing the brightness and contrast help ??? I just donnt wanna use antglare screen unless it is necessary as it looks ugly.


----------



## casanova (Feb 17, 2007)

Its best to use glasses while using computers for excessive periods.  I use to have many eye problems. They use to swell every now and then. Any1 having problems shud use glasses with UV protection and antiglare. Nice glasses will cost u 1000 rs but its worth it. U can even use tears plus eye drops for some time.


----------



## n2casey (Feb 17, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^will reducing the brightness and contrast help ??? I just donnt wanna use antglare screen unless it is necessary as it looks ugly.


I works on a Samsung 15" or 17" CRT monitor & also my friend has a computer shop so have some idea about hardware truth. Believe me, built in antiglare feature is fake, that's why I use an antiglare screen. Well I don't u will agree with me or not but I put my monitor at 40 Contrast & 0 Brightness when I work on it (daily 8-10 hrs). When I watch movies, I adjust the settings as required for the movie quality & watch from a distance of 7-8 feet minimum. I use a wireless earphone so that I can watch at my required volume & others don't get disturb.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 18, 2007)

What can i say Rishabh, first try it for some days if possible
My exp with lcd chk dis link
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49835


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 18, 2007)

Guys wat if we zero number specs in front of CRT?


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 18, 2007)

Zero numbered specs don't help.. antiglare screen filters the radiations coming from CRT, and blocks most of it. But still LCD is a better option.


----------



## 24online (Feb 18, 2007)

lcd is best option, but if u have good branded anti glare screen, its good...(also for tv...) also sit in room where full light coming.. if u sit in low light room, u definitely get spec.. *Dont BE CARELESS for ur EYES.....*wash it with cold water everyday...


----------

